# Eid break - September 2010



## ahayat (Jan 1, 2009)

hey guys,

bummer that eid's probably going to fall on a Friday eh? wasted holiday.. :\
does anybody know if the official holidays have been announced yet for Eid ul Fitr?
wanted to book my ticket home and don't know what to go for..

is it one day before and one after the eid day normally (which means it'll be safe to assume the 9th will be off)?

thoughts anyone?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ahayat said:


> hey guys,
> 
> bummer that eid's probably going to fall on a Friday eh? wasted holiday.. :\
> does anybody know if the official holidays have been announced yet for Eid ul Fitr?
> ...


They do not announce the Eid Holidays until the official sighting of the moon. The first day of Eid is the first day off, you do not get a day off before that. As it's most likely to fall on a Friday, 10th September, perhaps it would be best to book your holiday starting on this day itself.


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

as far as im aware its maybe the 11th or 12?


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

I agree with Pam, most likely it will be in Friday,10th September, because if they see the new phase of the moon in Thursday its mean Friday is the eid, and the only time they will try to see in the sky, it’s before sunrise or after the sunset. So if they saw Thursday evening they will announce it Friday is eid. Because Thursday it will be 30th day of fasting. So likely as Pam said it will be Friday 10th .
you can see in the picture how the moon phase. The first two picture it’s when we start to fast because the saw the noon in Tuesday and we fast in Wednesday, and it will be the same when we will finish fasting. you can see the moon phase in the second two picture.


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks mr alsuwaidi for your answer, its good to have someone to explain it properly to me


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Lunar months can have either 29 or 30 days, moon observation is always on 29th day of Ramdan, this year it will be on Wednesday September 08th which means that Eid will fall either on Thursday or Firday.


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

The lunar calendar shows - new moon on 8th Sep... so Eid maybe declared either be 9th or 10th Sep....depending on the sighting.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If betting was legal  I would put Dhs 50 on the first day of Eid being Thursday 9th Sept.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> If betting was legal I would put Dhs 50 on the first day of Eid being Thursday 10th Sept.


Thursday 9th or Friday 10th


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Helios said:


> Thursday 9th or Friday 10th


Amended 

My excuse is that I am sitting here with a temperature of 102c 
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Amended
> 
> My excuse is that I am sitting here with a temperature of 102c
> -


Hope you get well soon Elphaba!


----------

